# Owl boxes for pest control



## CWoolsey (Feb 8, 2016)

Has anyone used owl boxes on their operation for pest control? I have heard both good and bad things about this method. Has it worked for you? Is it effective? Did you build your own box? Did you have to use another form of pet control along with it? Thanks in advance!


----------

